# QJ Timer Gen 3



## ViXoZuDo (Oct 12, 2012)

I was looking for a QJ timer Gen 3 review, but I only was able to find Gen 1/2 reviews and a pool...

Even more, the wiki is un-updated: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Stackmat

So, anyone there can do a review? or just discuss about it here...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 12, 2012)

I have bought one from Dealmaz. But as of yet haven't been able to get it to work on CCT or Prisma.

I have contacted Dealmaz about it (it might be a hardware issue in my case).


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Oct 25, 2012)

BUMP...

Looks like someone updated the wiki (with one little typo), but still no review. I want to purchase one, but if it's too bad (or the PC port don't work), I'll purchase a speedstack...


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 25, 2012)

Me too, I've been thinking about buying this one, anyone got it to work on PC (Prisma Timer)?


----------



## samchoochiu (Oct 25, 2012)

QJ timers are all garbage, they don't last more than 5 weeks without needing a batter change or malfunctioning. Try to get your hands on a gen 2 speedstacks timer, its very nice quality and lasts for 5 years easily. I've had mine for over two years and changed the battery only once. It's a great investment.


----------



## WMCubes (Oct 25, 2012)

I got mine the day it came out off lightake. Mine works great, it connects to cct and prisma for me


----------



## CubicNL (Oct 25, 2012)

I got one a month ago. It works fine now, but I had to tweak the mic input settings before it worked.
Haven't had any problems since my purchase.


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (Oct 31, 2012)

where to buy? :/


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2012)

google is your friend


----------



## aashritspidey (May 23, 2013)

*BUMP* i got my QJ v3 to work with cct but not with prisma.. Anybody mind helping??? it goes uptim 0.24-0.26 and just stops(on prisma)


----------



## Timtro (Jun 21, 2013)

aashritspidey said:


> *BUMP* i got my QJ v3 to work with cct but not with prisma.. Anybody mind helping??? it goes uptim 0.24-0.26 and just stops(on prisma)



Me too.

I've tried adjusting my gain levels, and it doesn't help.

Does anyone know how the signal works? I'd like to try hacking at it a bit.


----------



## Timtro (Jun 21, 2013)

CubicNL said:


> I got one a month ago. It works fine now, but I had to tweak the mic input settings before it worked.
> Haven't had any problems since my purchase.



What exactly did you do to 'tweak' your settings? I'd like to see if it works for me. Thanks.


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 2, 2015)

Timtro said:


> Me too.
> 
> I've tried adjusting my gain levels, and it doesn't help.
> 
> Does anyone know how the signal works? I'd like to try hacking at it a bit.



How do you connect it with cct timer ?
Please anyone ?


----------

